# Assumptions on the 800mm f/5.6 DO IS lens



## dolina (Jun 27, 2015)

All assumptions are based on conjecture so think of it as a CR1, at most.

- Will be released in 2020 in line with the 12 year product cycle of the past long white fast primes.
- Price will be double that of the original price of the 800mm IS $12,000 or at most above $18,500 (debut price of Nikon 800mm VR)
-- price range is based on the decline of all camera sales of the past 5 years (includes all lenses, all bodies and all point shoots), inflation and competitors pricing.
- If weight is reduced by 36%, as shown below, the theoretical 800mm DO would weigh at best 2.88kg to 3.15kg (400/4.0 DO IS II is 30% lighter at 2.1kg)
-- the weight of the older 400/4.0 DO ver1 is lighter by 160g than that of the newer ver2.
- This would put it between 300/2.8 IS ver1 (2.55kg) and 500/4.0 IS ver2 (3.19kg)
- Initial quantities of the theoretical 800mm DO will be as scarce as stocks of the 400/4.0 DO IS II today.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 27, 2015)

dolina said:


> All assumptions are based on conjecture so think of it as a CR1, at most.
> 
> - Will be released in 2020 in line with the 12 year product cycle of the past long white fast primes.
> - Price will be double that of the original price of the 800mm IS $12,000 or at most above $18,500 (debut price of Nikon 800mm VR)
> ...




The dimensions from Canon patents seem to fall in a narrow band. I do not see any reason to believe that the lens would be much shorter than 460mm.
From a 2012 patent:

Focal length f = 779.00mm
Fno. 5.80
Half angle of 1.59 deg.
Image height 21.64mm
Length 462.02mm
BF 120.29mm


Here is one from 2013

Focal length [mm] 779.99


Fno. 1.59 


Half angle [°] 5.80


Total length [mm] 460.00


BF [mm] 97.84


Front lens diameter [mm ] 134.48


----------



## dolina (Jun 28, 2015)

Does it mean it won't be a DO? I'm on my smartphone so lazy to compare it got the current 800


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 28, 2015)

What about the 1200F5.6 DO?


----------



## dolina (Jun 28, 2015)

So the 2012 and 2013 patents are the same physical length as the current 800. Optical formula to improve IQ or weight if ever.


----------



## luka567 (Jul 25, 2015)

That would be a fine lens. Almost not too heavy to carry around and use it handheld/with a monopod.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 25, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > All assumptions are based on conjecture so think of it as a CR1, at most.
> ...


800mm f/1.6 
Was that a copy+paste error?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> The dimensions from Canon patents seem to fall in a narrow band. I do not see any reason to believe that the lens would be much shorter than 460mm.
> From a 2012 patent:
> 
> Focal length f = 779.00mm
> ...


800mm f/1.6 
Was that a copy+paste error?
[/quote]

I think that the half angle somehow made its way into the aperture size slot. I was having trouble with cut and paste.

Those patents do not use the same DO elements as the new 400, the patent for it just appeared last week. It covered 400mm and 600mm, but no mention specifically of 800 mm.

DO lenses should be shorter than standard optics. The diameter is more constant.


----------

